# Port Clinton Head Boats?



## Hammb (Mar 22, 2013)

A buddy and I are thinking about getting on a head boat sometime in October to try and get some Perch. I've never done this sort of thing on Erie before, but was wondering if anybody here had any good/bad recommendations for the various boats out of Port Clinton? We're in BG/Toledo and was thinking that would probably be our best bet to get on some fish, but I suppose we could be willing to drive a bit further as well if you think it'd make sense? 

Any thoughts on the subject? Just wanna get some perchies, and none of us have friends/family with boats anymore.


----------



## Whopper (Apr 28, 2006)

Take a look at Tibbels, they have a website.
Family owned and operated, awesome people in my book


----------



## fishfinder43420 (Feb 16, 2014)

Fishermans warf is very good... Shore enough sucks in my opinion... Sassy sal good one to


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## WalleyeWiz (Jun 18, 2004)

Tibbles for pech for sure. Being a little more east tends to get bigger perch .

Dwayne


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

If your willing to drive, get on the Fisherman's Wharf boat out of vermillion, (They have port clinton too) 419-734-9002


----------



## Hammb (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions guys. I may look at Tibbles if you think that small amount further east would get bigger fish. I'd be willing to go to Vermillion, not sure if my buddies would wanna go that far. 

Glad I took the time to ask for advice on here, because I probably would have just gone to Shore-Nuf (I think they're in my head because they have a sign somewhere), and it seems like they have the least good said about them here. 

The prices all seem to be pretty competitive, so I definitely wanna find a good trip. Thanks!


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I would 2nd the vote for driving further & going out of Vermilion in the fall. The Miss Cindy is the boat out of Fishermans Warf i believe.


----------



## firelands (Oct 5, 2006)

I've never had any luck on the Clevelander. Don't know why.

My father-in-law likes them.

But if it were me, I'd go on one of the other boats. I'd make the drive to Vermillion.


----------



## fishfinder43420 (Feb 16, 2014)

Vermilion head boat the best bet... Jumbos over there... For 50 bucks best bet... 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Lars (May 5, 2014)

fishfinder43420
Which head boat are you talking about? I'm not familiar with the Vermilion area.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

> Which head boat are you talking about? I'm not familiar with the Vermilion area.


I believe he is referencing the Fisherman's Wharf boat that is over there during the fall.


----------



## fishfinder43420 (Feb 16, 2014)

Yes that's the one... 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## subduke (Apr 25, 2013)

Fisherman's Wharf has two headboats (Miss Cindy and Irish Drifter) docked at the Quaker State Restaurant under the bridge in Vermilion. Price is $55 which includes bait, ice, and entry into the largest perch prize pool. Went on Irish Drifter Thursday. Long trip out and back. Captain spent a lot of time moving around using fish finder. Finally decided on a spot. Slow at first and then became fast and furious! Everyone on boat (about 20 fisherman) limited out. Boat crew very helpful and courteous. Perch ranged from 9 to 12.


----------



## fishincontrol (Jul 9, 2009)

I tried to get a trip for vermillion boats and everything is booked next weekend. Sassy sal was the only boat I called that wasn't booked on the 4th.


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

Can't beat Tibbles for perch charter, give them a call 419-734-1143


----------



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

don't think your buddy wants to drive that far. I live over by the Indiana line and I would drive to Lorain and even farther to get a nice mess of perch


----------



## cschuller6 (Jul 16, 2013)

So how did you do on the head boat?



Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

I was on the Fisherman's Wharf boat (Irish Drifter) this past Monday, we did horrible - I'd say average 4-5 perch per angler, and the size wasn't any different than you would catch anywhere else.

Previous Friday, had two friends on the same boat and the boat limited out about 2 and a half hours early.

It's fishing, good and bad days just happen.


----------



## Hammb (Mar 22, 2013)

cschuller6 said:


> So how did you do on the head boat?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


We ended up hitting Tibbel's on Saturday. We had a fun trip but didn't bring much home to eat. Stayed in the shadows of Middle Bass (2 different spots) all day and brought in plenty of dink perch. Ended up with 3 barely keepers in the bucket to go with one of the biggest fattest perch I've ever seen (12.5"). One guy next to us only had one and said he wasn't cleaning one so he gave it to us. 

My buddy caught the jumbo and threw back 3-4 small ones...he's not been perching as much as I have and he struggled. I probably pulled in 30+ perch, to keep 3 barely keepable fish. 

Weird too as there was very little trash. A few gobies, one or two sheephead, handful of white bass, but it was mostly all yellows...just too damned small. 

Might have gotten more size off a Vermilion boat, but it might have also been a rougher day with no islands to protect ya. 

Who knows, it was a fun trip and I'd go again, but the size just wasn't there. Heard from a lot of guys that have gone out all year that this is a recurring theme on the season. Hopefully this bodes well for the perch fishing in the Western basin in future years.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Or future weekends like fri the 17th and sat the 18th. Headed out on the sassy sal to use up my last 2 punches on my ticket. i might sit on the dock sun and fish for crappie and perch not alot of them yet but what i have cought in the last 3 weeks were of decent size.
Then it is Buckeye lake and saugeye time I hope lol. Was a fun season on Erie this yr already looking forward to next yr.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

My last trip was pathetic to say the least. When I got back I still had some shiners took them to the marina and caught more fish poundage wise in 45 minutes then I did in a full trip of perching. Good luck to all the rest of the season.


----------



## Had a Bite (Apr 15, 2012)

I went on one of the Vermilion boats last weekend. 3-5 ft all day which is not bad for a 42 ft boat. But I only had 3 bites all day. Really 3 bites. I know its called fishing but to go on a boat like that and only have 3 bites? The whole boat total for perch was around 10-13 fish. The mate said that it was the worst day they had all year. Normally I would say it was still better than sitting on the couch all day but I don't think that I can honestly say that about that trip.


----------

